# Will I need an "earnings statement" from my employer for SS



## kim7346 (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm new to this, so please bear with me. 
Will I need an "earnings statement" from my employer when I finally retire and apply for social security benefits?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2019)

No. I didn't. The govt. knows how much you paid into SS.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> No. I didn't. The govt. knows how much you paid into SS.


Ditto....No


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 7, 2019)

Same here.

I completed a simple online application and in a few days, I got confirmation of my benefits in the mail.


----------



## kim7346 (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks, everyone!  That's a load off my mind. One less thing to worry about. I'd heard someone at work who's retiring soon, warn that the company had screwed up her earnings record/statement. I'll have to talk to her about it.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2019)

Employers report your earnings and SS with-held to the gov't. 

Now, if the employer made mistakes, that's an entirely different matter..


----------

